
A Physicist Who Sees Crime Networks (2016) - akeck
https://backchannel.com/the-physicist-who-sees-crime-networks-fb6478536e8f
======
sfifs
>> There’s no way for a user to simply download its entire database. “So we
made a web crawler,” says Mizuno. “It’s a tool that goes to their website,
searches for a company, and downloads that one company’s business relationship
list.

it's not smart IMO to admit this publicly since almost certainly website TOCs
would prohibit it and if the counterparty is sufficiently motivated, they
could sue successfully (there was a recent Oracle documentation scraping case
IIRC). Japan has laws allowing scraping but likely the jurisdiction of the
target doesn't.

~~~
JJJJJJSsss
I'll forward your concern to Mizuno next time I meet him.

------
tomcam
> But if his network could reveal the costs of an economic mistake like
> Brexit, thought Mizuno, what if he applied it to a genuine, humanitarian
> disaster?

Totally unsubstantiated. I could find no proof in the article that was an
economic mistake

~~~
JJJJJJSsss
I can't find proof in your comment that it's unsubstantiated either.

------
JJJJJJSsss
The story about an econophysicist who maps crime [sic] networks is
intringuing; too bad the article kept changing the topic and offering
aggrandizing analogies and never covered it in-depth.

------
MeteorMarc
TL; DR See:
[http://researchmap.jp/takamizuno/?lang=english](http://researchmap.jp/takamizuno/?lang=english)

Work on criminal networks still unpublished?

~~~
JJJJJJSsss
After 15 seconds of reading, "Structure of global buyer-supplier networks and
its implications for conflict minerals regulations", "Buyer–Supplier Networks
and Aggregate Volatility", "The Structure of Global Inter-firm Networks", and
others..., seem relevant.

You didn't read your own link.

